# Bangs R Us



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I got brave tonight and called PetSmart about making Lucy a grooming appointment to get her bangs cut. Then I thought about what one of you said once about doing it yourself and then being upset only at yourself if you didn't like it 

So....drum roll......I got braver and got the scissors. I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I'd looked at the post about Sierra-style bangs but after the first snip or two I got braver and just went to town. I'm not sure how it will be to manage as it grows out but I like seeing her eyes. 

First picture is of her right before Thanksgiving; man I hated those bangs! 

The next is the new Lucy. What do you think? She moved a couple of times and on the left side it's a little blunt. What about the eye brows, they were as long as her hair and I cut them accidently. ??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you did a GREAT job!!! I don't cut Cey's bangs for a number of reasons but if I did, I would want them to look like that!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you did a great job. I mutilated poor Brody's bangs when I tried which necessitated a trip to the groomer. Ha ha. I'm so artistically challenged. My poor boy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks great!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else... Great job! I think the "best" bangs make people wonder whether you've cut the hair or if it just stays back. I think that's what you accomplished!:whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the cut also. I sometimes wish I had Rosie's cut,but know that it takes forever to grow back if I didn't like them. I have been trimming the hair on top of her nose to keep it out of her eyes. It just stuck up and back. The tearing has stopped since I did that.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you did a good job too! :thumb:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

What a fantastic job. Did you comb back some hair for the picture? Does she look that way all the time? I am so envious. How did you keep her still long enough to do the job?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow, our morning routine was much easier yet felt weird. Routine is her sitting on my lap while I fix my hair and makeup then I get her washcloth very very warm and place it over her face/head. She loves it; it's her spa time. Then we clean out the corner of her eyes, wash her beard, slick back her head hair and scrub her teeth. This morning it was so weird to not fight all that hair. I was able to get right to the corners of her eyes and didn't have to tussle with her head upside down to put it into a ponytail. I loved it. I think she likes it too. 

Carol, it looks like this all the time. I don't think I cut her hair "right" but I cut it very short coming up between her eyes and then around the top of her eyes. I don't know how it will look as it grows out or if I'll just keep cutting it so it stays like this. At least I'm not fighting the hair for now. 

I LOVE being able to see her expressions. Her eyes move and I can see her thinking. I LOVE seeing her face and eyes!


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it! Now you can see her face, her expression and all. I am so tempting to give Precious another snip and cut again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

fantastic job!! beautiful!


----------

